# 55025 Lights



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I am trying to program a 55025 to control lights.

I was testing a simple set up. One light I tried to get to be an on/off and the other a flashing with 1 second interval.

I programmed the CV value to 95 for the on/off and 135 for the flasher.

When I operate it and hit the right arrow (55015) both lights behave the same way; they simply blink once and turn off.

How do I see what's in my CV registers?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What system are you using for programing?


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I am using the 55015 handheld.

during programming, I have the Prog terminals jumped.

I have a point connected to the A leads, the lights connected to the B and C.

I have a 50111 power supply and connect the programming module to the power supply and the 55025 blue and red leads.

The programming steps I used match what the manual and the forums dictate.

02 
77 >

01 
01 >

02 
03 >

03
95 >

04 
199>

I am looking for 77 to release the programming lock
CV 1 sets it to address blocks 1-4
CV 2 at 3 sets the A to EPL with .6 second burst
CV 3 at 95 sets the B to On/Off continuous
CV 4 at 199 sets the C to synchronous blink at 2seconds

When I operate, I remove the jumper, and wire power to the 55025.
The A works fine and operates the point.
The B and the C turn the respective light on but only for a half second and then they shut off. No continuous on and no blinking.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

To further clarify:

First, thanks for your reply. 

In my first post I said I had one of the light CVs set to 135 (128 +7) for a 1 sec delay.

When I double checked my procedure after your post, I saw that 128 is Asynch and so I changed that to 192 + 7 (199). I am only using simple light bulbs, one each for the B and C ports. I assume I had to use Synch because the Asynch requires a polarity switching device.

I also see now that 7 for the timing value on the Synch setting gets you a 2 second delay.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I further tested things. It seems the 55025 is not being programmed by the commands I am entering.


I connected a point to the B=, then the C, then the D and the point is controlled by any port.


I believe this implies that the 55025 is in the default state which is EPL mode with timing setting of 3.

I bought the 55015 used on Ebay. I believe the programming module is defective.


----------

